

My ImpromptuDo reddit ad by the numbers - djb_hackernews
http://impromptudo.tumblr.com/post/3984362470/my-impromptudo-reddit-ad-by-the-numbers

======
crazydil
add a list as well...not easy to see everything on the map...maybe like a list
you can maximize on one side where you can see a short description of the
event for you to see if it grabs your attention!

-neel devunlimited.com

------
Smirnoff
please change the name. ImpromptuDo is just hard to read or spell :(

~~~
djb_hackernews
Really? The only feedback I've gotten on the name has been really positive.

Hmm. Thanks for the feedback though, I'll keep it in mind.

~~~
Smirnoff
Just like Jason Calacanis says: "If you have to spell your name over the phone
several times, then you need to get rid of the name."

But again, I am not American, so I might be missing something in the name.

